# DIY Beisemeyer Fence...need advice



## dask (Jan 13, 2012)

First off, it's been a few years since I've had time to post. Work and family have left me little time to play.
It's time to get back to my hobbies.
I'm looking to build a Beisemeyer fence from scratch and I'm overwhelmed by how many plans are out there.
Are there any plans that the experts in this forum recommend?
I have a Craftsman 113 table saw and I'm going to attach a 
Bench Dog Tools 40-102 ProMax Cast Iron Router Table Extension. (once I purchase in the next month)
I also found on CL in new condition Bench Dog 40-150 router lift for $75…a steal if I might say so.
Going to put a porter cable PORTER-CABLE 75182 motor.
I figure with the fence being able to be used on both tables will make a perfect combo made in heaven.
I have all the tools required to build the fence.
- harbor freight mill drill
- Lincoln mig welder
- Evolution metal chop saw
and so on…
Any ideas or input is greatly appreciated.
Thanks and great to be back.

BTW moderators, if theres a better forum for this topic, please move.

Dask


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If I were to build one from scratch it would be John Heisz' @ ibuildit.com. I have his belt sander plans and they are excellent. Also a number of people have built his fence and seem to like it, I have no doubt it's stiff enough.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a brand new Biesemeyer fence for sale


----------



## dask (Jan 13, 2012)

Dick,
Do you have any pics and what's your asking price?


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> Dick,
> Do you have any pics and what s your asking price?
> 
> - dask


I sent you a pm


----------

